# A Great Recording of Dvorak's "American" Quartet



## timothyjuddviolin (Nov 1, 2011)

Enjoy this fantastic recording by the Cleveland Quartet if you haven't heard it before:

Music on the Tarmac


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2013)

I like the recent recording by the Pavel Haas Quartet on Supraphon.


----------



## bigshot (Nov 22, 2011)

It's unusual how rarely chamber music gets discussed around here. Dvorak is a great composer to show people who don't listen to chamber music what they're missing.


----------



## EricABQ (Jul 10, 2012)

Here's the video that is mentioned in the OPs link. Some musicians doing a favor for their fellow travelers stuck on a plane.


----------



## schuberkovich (Apr 7, 2013)

No.12 is great. Numbers 13 & 14 have also been growing on me recently


----------

